
Ask HN: Dropbox passowrd resets this morning? - nathancahill
I and more friends than normal got password reset emails from Dropbox this morning. Something related to the Dropbox hack a couple months ago maybe?
======
stsic
I didn't get a password reset, but my password no longer worked, and 100% did
not change it.

------
mihaipocorschi
Here too.

